# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  الدفع بعدم التنفيذ

## هيثم الفقى

عندما تكون الالتزامات في العقود الملزمة للجانبين مستحقة الوفاء ، جاز لكل من المتعاقدين أن يمتنع عن تنفيذ التزامه في حال عدم تنفيذ المتعاقد الآخر ما التزم به .

*الاعتبار الذي تقوم عليه قاعدة الدفع بعدم التنفيذ : إذا كان للدائن في العقد الملزم للجانبين ، أن يطلب الفسخ في حال عدم تنفيذ المدين لالتزامه .
و في هذه القاعدة ترد نفس فكرة الفسخ ، فيقتصر الدائن على وقف تنفيذ العقد حتى ينفذ المدين التزامه . 
فالإرتباط في العقد هو الإلتزامات المتقابلة للجانبين ، فيكون التنفيذ من جهة مقابلاً للتنفيذ من جهة أخرى .
* متى يمكن التمسك بالدفع بعدم التنفيذ :- 
الحق في الحبس هو الأصل في دائرة العقود الملزمة للجانبين ، فكل من التزم بأداء شيء له أن يمتنع عن الوفاء به مقابل عدم الوفاء بالالتزام المقابل من جهة المدين .
فالدفع بعدم التنفيذ فرع عن الحق في الحبس ، فمتى طبق الحق في الحبس في إطار العقد الملزم للجانبين ، كان ذلك بمثابة دفع بعدم التنفيذ ، و إذا طبق خارج هذا الإطار عاد إلى الأصل ، فهو محصور في العقود الملزمة للجانبين ، كالفسخ .
ثم إن الالتزام الذي يدفع بعدم تنفيذه ، لا يكفي أن يكون في عقد ملزم للجانبين فقط ،
و لكن يجب أن يكون هذا الالتزام واجب التنفيذ حالاً .

و فيما يتعلق بالالتزامات المدنية غير الحالَّة ، لا يجوز الدفع بعد تنفيذها ، فمن باع سلعة بثمن مؤجل ، ليس له أن يحبس العين لعدم قبض الثمن ، إلا إذا كان الأجل
قد سقط و انتهى ، أو منح القاضي المدين نظرة الميسرة .
و إذا أوجب العقد على أحد المتعاقدين أن يبدأ بتنفيذ التزامه قبل المتعاقد الآخر ، فلا يحق له أن ينتفع من هذا الدفع ، و لكن يتعين عليه أن يقوم بوفاء ما التزم به ، من غير انتظار لوفاء المتعاقد الآخر .

* كيفية التمسك بالدفع بعدم التنفيذ :
الدفع بعدم التنفيذ ، لا يحتاج لأجل التمسك به أن يعذر الطرف الآخر في العقد قبل إعماله ، فهو بخلاف المطالبة بفسخ العقد ، فإن الاعذار في حالة الفسخ واجبة .
ثم إن إعمال هذا الدفع في حد ذاته إعذار كافي للطرف الآخر في العقد ، و إعلام له بوجوب تنفيذ الالتزام الذي في ذمته .
و هناك حالة يكون الإعذار فيها واجباً ، و ذلك فيحالة التمسك بالدفع ؛ لإنشاء التزام بالتعويض عن التأخر في تنفيذ العقد ، و هذا طبقاً للقواعد العامة . 

** الوسيط في شرح القانون المدني صـــ 1/2/825 ـــــ .

----------

